# Services Navigator



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

My collection is based around French watches (currently 55+ and (not) counting) but very occassionally I veer off to something different. This time a Services Navigator from the mid 1950's with an Oris 252 5 jewel, which keeps amazingly good time. Everything there is to know about Services I've gleaned from the posts of a certain "Mach", so dating and history for the brand and the watch was a breeze. The only thing I can't find is some basic technical info on the 252, it doesn't figure in the like of Ranfft or Christophlorenze. Ok, so it's a pin lever, for which Oris were renowned, but much more than that I don't know.

Anyway, here it is, with just a tiny amount of corrosion around the bezel, which really doesn't notice at all when on the wrist, and a very well preserved dial with just a few tiny age spots and still nice and shiny gold coloured numerals and hands.














































My thanks to Mach for making my life so easy by doing all the hard work for me!


----------

